# Labor?



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

Let me start off by saying this is our first year experiencing kidding, so I am very new at this! Our first doe kidded a single doeling on Easter without incident- I knew she was close, but had checked on her half an hour earlier an all seemed normal, then heard two loud bleets and ran outside to find her very freshly born doeling  
Our other doe is not due until the 11th, but I think she may be in labor or very close. When I checked her ligs this morning, I could bring my fingers together ( but again, I am very new to this so could be doing it wrong!) she was also doing the flehmen response this morning, which I have NEVER seen her do. Ive been watching her out the window for the past twenty minutes and she keeps going outside and rubbing herself/resting against the fence. I just went outside and she was being a lot more cuddly and somewhat quieter than normal too. Is there anything else that could tell me if she is close, or how close? 

My husband is at work for another 6 hours and I'm a little nervous to do this myself, especially if there are any issues! Not to mention I have a two year old at home with me! I knew odds were I'd be alone for at least one of the births, but guess I was hoping that wouldn't happen  thanks!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Any discharge?


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

A small amount, but our other doe ( this ones daughter) didn't have much either before she went.


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm sitting outside with her right now, when I came out she was laying in the corner breathing pretty heavy and grunting a little. She's also pawing a lot at the fence and licking everything. She is acting really spaced out. Her backside is also very puffy and open...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

The licking is a good sign of impending birth! Good luck!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Keep a eye on her. It does should like you will be having babies today maybe tonight. 

Good luck and you and her will be fine.


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Will keep you updated!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She certainly sounds close!! Being "Licky" and lovey are how my girls act when close to delivery


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG I am right there with you!
My first kidding is due in a week and a half! And I am SO worried!
Glad one of your girls went smoothly for you.
Hopefully you will have an easy time with the second!

Good luck!!!


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks! Still nothing, she is keeping me on my toes that's for sure!! hopefully sometime this weekend. I hope yours goes smoothly too!


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, our doe has still not kidded! She was sure acting strange last Friday and I've been watching her like a hawk ever since. Today is day 150... So I'm hoping for something soon! She will not even let me near her back end so checking her udder, looking for discharge, or trying to feel ligaments does not really happen. I just went out to feed and nothing seemed out of the ordinary. I do have a baby monitor out there and someone is being pretty noisy this morning, although one of my other does is usually pretty loud,she usually quiets down after feeding though. She is driving me crazy!! I'm beginning to think kids will never come!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know the feeling. 

Happy Kidding


----------

